
Dark.fail: Is a darknet site online? - rakefire
https://dark.fail/
======
buildbuildbuild
Tor admins and cyber researchers rely heavily on this site to disseminate
links in the wake of DeepDotWeb’s takedown. DDoS attackers seem to love it too
as some sites change their .onion URLs ~hourly. Interesting how all sides of a
battle can find a simple verified link so useful.

~~~
steveeq1
Does anyone know if there's any progress on finding a solution to the DDOS
attacks that can run on tor?

~~~
Liquix
The v3 onion protocol [0] is supposed to provide better DDoS resistance than
v2 [1] - haven't read up on the specifics though.

[0] [https://www.jamieweb.net/blog/onionv3-hidden-
service/](https://www.jamieweb.net/blog/onionv3-hidden-service/)

[1] [https://darknetlive.com/post/cryptonia-market-countering-
ddo...](https://darknetlive.com/post/cryptonia-market-countering-ddos-with-
new-v3-onions/)

------
Liquix
Whomever runs this site is doing a great service to the public. There's got to
be a non-trivial amount of effort involved in manually verifying links and
preventing the list itself from being compromised/DDoS'd. Kudos to you,
dark.fail admin!

------
privdev
Lost 100$ to phishing site back in the day when testing blockchain analysis on
my AlphaBay deposits, I deposited into a phisher's wallet and ended up
watching that on the blockchain instead with no withdraw ability. I should
have PGP verified link. This DarkDotFail guy is honest for now but time will
tell. Tor is wild west with PGP the only way to really know anyone is who they
claim.

~~~
jamil7
I don't disagree but isn't this always the case with PGP?

------
cyborgx7
This has probably already been proposed, but I'm going to do it as a joke
anyway. DNS for .onion domains when?

~~~
flotzam
[https://gitweb.torproject.org/torspec.git/tree/proposals/279...](https://gitweb.torproject.org/torspec.git/tree/proposals/279-naming-
layer-api.txt)

------
Leace
> Accurate URLs verified by PGP.

What does it mean? I'm not seeing any PGP clearsigned text in there...

~~~
yessenia1
He verifies before adding & has good track record doing so honestly, but yeah
it would be better if he posted all of them openly.

Most .onion sites host their public key at /pgp.txt, some host mirrors at
/mirrors.txt . Empire Market for example has a /safe URL which signs the
current URL to prove it is official. Most users don't do it though and trust
this site to do it for them instead :/

~~~
cosarara
Sounds like something a plugin for the Tor browser could easily do.

------
dingdingdanggg
Is an illegal* site online?

If I built this service I’d just log all the IPs from the requests and just
hand them to the FBI.

~~~
throwaway8491
Why would you violate your users' privacy just because of the network they are
using? Many activists use sites listed here, including ProtonMail, Keybase,
DuckDuckGo.

If you're so happy to help USA law enforcement without a subpoena it's a very
good thing you didn't build Facebook or Twitter.

~~~
dingdingdanggg
Because the people who built Facebook or Twitter don’t do that, right? Let’s
be serious.

~~~
hluska
I'm not trying to be a dick and you're obviously free to do what you wish (in
case you wonder, I have not downvoted you). But this attitude has absolutely
ruined the web. Despite all the improvements in web technologies, browsers and
even bandwidth, I have noticeably more difficulty consuming good information
today. This is 100% because of lax attitudes to user privacy.

Please stop. :)

~~~
Gene_Parmesan
A few months ago, I had someone tell me on the programming subreddit that,
while they were very concerned about privacy and Google Chrome, they tried
Firefox but went back to Chrome because (and I am not making this up) the font
kerning in Firefox was slightly suboptimal in certain situations.

That's what we're fighting against. This was someone on a technical forum who
understood the privacy issues at play. But they valued their own privacy _so
little_ that they were willing to trade it for slightly improved font kerning.
In short, I worry that we're well and truly fucked.

~~~
1MoreThing
I think what you're really seeing is how much people value a good user
experience, not how little they value privacy. Killing it on the UX end has
always been a thing that OSS projects and software has struggled with and lack
of growth there is, IMO, part of what has gotten us to where we are.

------
Drebeat
I dunno know yet. Would someone enlighten me on this?

------
fatwashed
"Tor is the uncensored internet."

The connection is uncensored? Or the content you discover is uncensored?

~~~
rubbingalcohol
Yes

